# Strontium and salt



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

OK, I use KENT Strontium I add it to the sump and all is good. The thing is we where doing a water change and the tank needed Strontium so we just add to our water change water and man the water went into a problem the water was looking like milk. So we let it mix for about 4 days and still was the same. I don't y this happen can any one tell me y???? O ya we did not use the water don't no if was safe to use or what happen... THANKS for any help


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I can't give you an answer that i am 100% sure of but i would be willing to bet money that when you dosed strontium you dosed for the full tank. and only had probably 30% of that water in your mixture. That would mean you have a huge concentration in your new water.


----------



## Wahoo (Jun 15, 2010)

White ppt is most likely strontium phosphate. I have seen this while trying to bring down phosphate levels in my system. Atricle in FAMA on subject by Klostermann in Oct 1991. This might be it.
See attached
Regards,
Lou


----------



## archdunk (Mar 12, 2011)

not to hijack this thread but can anyone enlighten me on what the specific purpose of strontium is on a fish aquarium? i heard tis for the water??


----------



## elenalee (Nov 19, 2011)

Good things i got to know about strontium and salt.
after reading this post .
==========

new cars


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Aquarium Chemistry: Strontium and the Reef Aquarium — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------

